# Upgrade to 18" wheels



## Kell (Dec 31, 2019)

I've been wanting to upgrade my stock 16" wheels on my 2017 Hatchback RS since I bought it brand new. I prefer OEM wheels, but $2600 that Chevy is asking is too steep. 

I finally found a solution that I love but in a price range I could justify. Here goes:

Subaru wheels (18x7, 55 offset) off Craigslist: $300
Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS 225/40R18 from Tire Rack: $329
Hub centric adapter 5x105 to 5x114.3 (20mm) from Amazon: $90
Mount, balance, and TPMS swap from stock wheels: $160
Total: $879

The offset was big enough on the Subaru wheels that it mostly cancelled out the adapter. The end result is my setup only pushes the tires out 6mm father than the stock 18". I pulled the caps off my OEM wheels, separated the bowtie from the cap and then glued it to Subaru caps. 









Stock wheels









Subaru wheels I picked up on Craigslist (came off a single owner Outback with 30K miles -- tires were toast)









Got these from Tire Rack for $330 -- Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS









Hub centric adapter from 5x105 hub to 5x114.3 wheel.









Had to pull all four tires to get the TPMS sensors swapped to the new wheels









The hub caps aren't quite as clean as I wanted, but they really give the wheels that OEM look.









Final result.

I installed the Eibach pro kit lowering springs just a few days later. I'll post those results in another thread.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That looks nice. If for some reason you wish to change or maybe add a winter set, any rim from any Gen Cruze (except Gen I Diesel), Sonics and a few others that use 5x105, can be purchased and used on your Cruze. A nice used set can be had for about $400.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Well done!

Still wanting to change my wheels out, but have yet to pull the trigger on a set. Have spent a great deal of time looking at the 5x114.3's w/adapters, myself. So many more (and better looking) options, IMO.


----------

